# PowerPoint - Hyperlink text font



## Louise999 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi

I have a PowerPoint slide on which I have a number of hyperlinks. Before I created the hyperlinks, the text was standard black font. After creating the hyperlinks, the text for the hyperlinks has turned a wishy-washy grey colour and I can't seem how to change this ! I think I read somewhere in the Help text that the application chooses a suitable contrasting colour but I would prefer this to be black. Does anyone know how this can be adjusted ?

Thanks

Louise


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

As usual MS makes this more difficult than it should be...

From within your presentation:

Format>slide design>color schemes>edit color schemes (at the bottom of the layouts) > Accent & Hyperlink > choose your color > apply

That should do it. :grin:


----------



## Louise999 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yustr

Thanks - why don't they tell you this in the Help text ?? I don't suppose you know it it's possible to remove the automatic underlining of the text you've selected for the hyperlink ?

Louise


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Louise,

Sorry, I cannot find a way to remove the underline from hyperlinks in PP. Maybe someone else on TSF has this answer?

One thing you might do is put the address in as regular text - formatted however you want. Then put a symbol or word in as the hyperlink. It could be something as small as a hyphen. If you pick the symbol carefully you might be able to hide the line - or at least minimize it. 

Another thing that might work is to make this new hyperlink symbol (the hyphen in this example) the same color as the slide background. Then only you know it's there. If it's directly at the end of the line it shouldn't be had to hit.

Not the most elegant of solutions but we do what we have to do - right? [email protected]#$%

BTW: welcome to TSF. I'm sure you'll find the folks here friendly and helpful.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Strangely enough, it is as simple as highlighting the entire hyperlink then clicking the underline button on the toolbar. I tried it and it works for Word and Excel but not for Powerpoint. In Word and Excel the hyperlink actually works without being underlined. Sorry I am not helping here but it is strange that two out of three of a MS family work one way but not the other.


----------



## Louise999 (Mar 14, 2005)

Horse

Thanks for your thoughts - I had noticed this too. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to live with the underlines !

Louise


----------

